
Ask HN: Considering a bootcamp. Anyone familiar with Bitmaker? - moonsu
I&#x27;ve been self-teaching myself to code for a little while now and I feel like I need something more to make myself employable in the industry. The best code bootcamp near me seems to be Bitmaker in Toronto.<p>Does anyone have any experience with then or their alumni?
======
blairbeckwith
I've known a few people involved in Bitmaker.

We had someone apply who completed Bitmaker, and she applied for a development
role. I work in developer relations. She was initially rejected for a
developer position because she wasn't experienced enough. She caught my eye
though, and I hired her on as a developer relations intern. She quickly became
my team's dedicated developer, and built us a lot of stuff to make our lives
easier. I think she was really green coming out of Bitmaker, but we were able
to provide her an environment where she could get acquainted with working in a
larger organization and get some real world experience coding professionally
while not in a developer role. She quickly became incredible, and moved off my
team to be a junior developer. She's now a senior developer after a few years,
and is absolutely killing it here. I'm super proud of her, and thrilled we
took a chance on her.

Sample size of one, I know. And she really is exceptional, so I'm sure she
would have been successful with or without Bitmaker, so take this with a large
heap of salt.

